

An IRC bot written in Brainfuck - mappum
https://github.com/SirCmpwn/bf-irc-bot/

======
billiob
I wrote one in brainfuck++ some years ago: <https://github.com/billiob/bfb>
Brainfuck++ adds opening/closing/reading/writing to files/sockets with 6 new
operators. The whole code in a single file is there:
<https://github.com/billiob/bfb/blob/master/code.bfpp>

~~~
phyalow
You sir have inspired me to learn this monstrosity purely so I too can insert
art into my code.

~~~
bvdbijl
If you like code looking like art, you should look at Piet:
<http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html>

It's art that's code

~~~
thwest
In the sample programs there is even a brainfuck interpreter!
<http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet/samples.html>

------
seanlinehan
For the love of all that is holy, why would anybody subject themselves to this
torment?

~~~
exDM69
Brainfuck is to Turing machines what Lisp is to Lambda calculus or Prolog is
to predicate logic. There's enough syntactic sugar to make it a practical
programming language that is based on a mathematical theory. Learning it will,
arguably, make you a better programmer.

This seems to be like a conveniently sized practice project, a little I/O with
the real world with a simple computational task that's fun to write.

~~~
StavrosK
Brainfuck looks like it _is_ a Turing machine, only you increment/decrement
states rather than jumping to them right away.

------
rcgs
I realise this is the beginnings of the bot, but I'm surprised at how small it
is.

~~~
willvarfar
I'm not pointing out a heinous crime, but it doesn't contain the network code

------
igul222
It would be really cool to make some slightly more usable programming language
that compiles to Brainfuck so that mortals could write non-trivial programs in
it and impress their friends.

~~~
surement
Or just a program that writes bf programs, like the (apparently only) way
people write Malbolge programs:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge#Programming_in_Malbolg...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge#Programming_in_Malbolge)

------
willvarfar
/me imagines a IOCCC contest entry that is a non-obfuscated C BF VM.

And when run on its own source-code it exposes a message; obfuscation and
steganography being much the same thing.

And it uses every single BF symbol in the source significantly (no hopping
over to a payload thats in a comment or something simple)...

I expect someone has already done it!

------
jordanb
I had an idea once to make a brainfuck web framework as an April fool's day
joke along the lines of Cobol on Cogs.

The trick, I figured, would be to make a simple basic-like language, and
actually write the framework in that, and then make a compiler that translated
it to brainfuck.

I wonder if that's what this guy did. :)

------
tectonic
Oh dear god.

~~~
pestaa
Exactly.

This `netfuck' code is well documented, though. I'm not even sure which
questions I'd want to ask first about the author's relationship with
programming.

~~~
jlgreco
If this is the same SirCmpwn that I am aware of, then I believe his background
is in Zilog z80 programming.

Getting started with assembly can do strange things to a man. ;)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I am that SirCmpwn indeed.

Also, who's the jerk that took "SirCmpwn" as a username :(

~~~
surement
No such user <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=SirCmpwn>

~~~
throwaway125
With all lower case it does exist:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sircmpwn>

------
italics
Jesus christ. O.o;; This is the first I've seen the language... I think if I
wrote stuff at work in brainfuck they would think I was just wasting time. XD

------
fosap
The node.js equivalent for brainfuck.

------
binarydreams
...

